# Using Java Fern



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

How does Amano make the clumps of Narrow leaf Java fern Point out at you. Example would be page 8 on the new TAG magazine volume 17. How does he tie the ferns on so it will grow into a half sphere look?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'd bet good money that he just keeps stuffing plantlets into the base....as the density gets high enough, it'll have that look.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

I have one like that. I have it pointing away because I changed my piece of wood's position.


----------

